# STUCK IN REVERSE



## BonesD (Apr 5, 2017)

Hello, I have a 1981 Massey 255 that is stuck in reverse. I can shift from lo to high no problem. It has had episodes of not wanting to shift in the past but I was always able to get it going with a bit of patience but not this time. Shouldn't be surprised that it finally failed.
No grinding or anything, just can't get it out of reverse. When it worked it worked fine.
Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Do you have a lot of play in the clutch pedal? After these last couple of days, it would be fine if you had a snowblower on the back!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hey Bones,
This happens to MF tractors when the gear shift mechanism gets worn. I used to have a 150 that got stuck on occasion, and a MF mechanic showed me how to fix the problem. Pull the transmission fluid filler plug and shine a light into the tranny to see if you can see which fork is out of alignment. Then take a BIG screwdriver and shift the fork back into neutral thru the filler port.

If you cannot do it, then you will have to pull the transmission cover.


----------



## BonesD (Apr 5, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Do you have a lot of ply in the clutch pedal? After these last couple of days, it would be fine if you had a snowblower on the back!


Pogo, the clutch seems fine, no snow here in central Tx though. Thanks
Sixbales, I have moved the big gear forward and tgat changed me from reverse to first, but I still can't get the shift handle to do anything. Do I need to try and get that gear positioned somewhere in the middle?


sixbales said:


> Hey Bones,
> This happens to MF tractors when the gear shift mechanism gets worn. I used to have a 150 that got stuck on occasion, and a MF mechanic showed me how to fix the problem. Pull the transmission fluid filler plug and shine a light into the tranny to see if you can see which fork is out of alignment. Then take a BIG screwdriver and shift the fork back into neutral thru the filler port.
> 
> If you cannot do it, then you will have to pull the transmission cover.



Sixbales, I have moved the big gear forward as you suggested and that changed me from reverse to first, but I still can't get the shift handle to do anything. Do I need to try and get that gear positioned somewhere in the middle? Thanks​


----------



## BonesD (Apr 5, 2017)

Hey Pogo, the clutch seems fine and no snow here in central Tx. I'm afraid summer is almost here. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Bones, you have to get it into neutral before your shift handle can do anything.


----------



## BonesD (Apr 5, 2017)

well tomorrow, I will see if I can hit the sweet spot. thanks


----------



## BonesD (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks for the info, finally got rid of company and it took about two minutes to hit the neutral spot. Kept going from first to reverse.. All is good in tractorville again.
Thank you all.


----------

